# Hair behind and around dogs ear oily



## nautica24 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, I got a 6 months old eskie, recently her hair is becoming oily around her ears, everytime i give her a bath i dont wet her ears. and i clean it with a tissue to dry inside after. ive look for signs of ear infections but cant see any. i dont know whats wrong? is that normal


----------



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

Good question.. I want to know the answer too.  I have an almost 4 month old Great Pyrenees who is the same way.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

The hair inside your dog's ears?


----------



## nautica24 (Nov 12, 2007)

the hair at the back of their ears. and around at the side of their face is oily


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, if you aren't getting their ears wet, maybe they are oily because they don't get washed...?


----------

